# Hi All



## Kenpobldr (Oct 17, 2005)

I just thought that I would finally introduce myself. I have been sitting on the sidelines since I was about an orange belt, now I am currently 2nd brown in EPAK. This site has been great and I have learned alot from all of you. I look forward to now being able to contribute to some of the disscussions.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Oct 17, 2005)

Glad you decided to say hello.

Looking forward to seeing you in some of the discussions and glad you have made it to 2nd brown. Keep studying and keep posting


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome kenpobldr


Here's your bunny


----------



## dubljay (Oct 17, 2005)

Good to see you here Kenpobldr.  Happy posting.  

 -Joshua

 *PS:  take a look at the link in my sig line.


----------



## Lisa (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, so glad you decided to join us..



			
				OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Here's your bunny



We're giving away bunny's now?  What happened to the secret decoder ring?   :idunno: I never got the memo....


----------



## Kenpobldr (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow what a nice welcome, and a bunny too!


----------



## mantis (Oct 17, 2005)

Kenpobldr said:
			
		

> I just thought that I would finally introduce myself. I have been sitting on the sidelines since I was about an orange belt, now I am currently 2nd brown in EPAK. This site has been great and I have learned alot from all of you. I look forward to now being able to contribute to some of the disscussions.


 i thought i saw you on the sideline.. i was like who's this guy?!
 welcome Kenpobldr
 enjoy posting, replying and fighting here!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome and happy postings.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 17, 2005)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum, so glad you decided to join us..
> 
> 
> 
> We're giving away bunny's now? What happened to the secret decoder ring? :idunno: I never got the memo....


Ok...here's a bunny with a secret decoder ring on it's head.


----------



## Gemini (Oct 17, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Ok...here's a bunny with a secret decoder ring on it's head.


LMAO! 

Welcome to MT, kenpobldr!


----------



## Navarre (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum, Kenpobldr!


p.s. - Someone needs to take Egg's Photoshop away. He's dangerous.


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 17, 2005)

Navarre said:
			
		

> Welcome to the forum, Kenpobldr!
> 
> 
> p.s. - Someone needs to take Egg's Photoshop away. He's dangerous.


You're just mad cause you didn't get one

heheh


----------



## MJS (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!  Enjoy your stay and if you have any questions, please feel free to ask!! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Solidman82 (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome to the boards my friend


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 17, 2005)

Welcome abroad and happy posting anything you need don't hesitate to ask somebody will help you.

terry


----------



## Kenpobldr (Oct 17, 2005)

Thank you all for such a kind welcome. I look forward to chatting with all of you soon.


----------



## KenpoTess (Oct 18, 2005)

Have a great time here ~!! Good to have you 

~Tess


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 18, 2005)

Kenpobldr you must be special to get the bunny _and_ the ring!  Looking forward to your contributions!

MJ


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 18, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Kenpobldr you must be special to get the bunny _and_ the ring! Looking forward to your contributions!
> 
> MJ


Let's be clear.  The Bunny With A Secret Decoder Ring On It's Head was for Lisa cause she said she wanted one...missed a memo or something


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Oct 18, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Let's be clear. The Bunny With A Secret Decoder Ring On It's Head was for Lisa cause she said she wanted one...missed a memo or something


Oh... _I see..._ so Liiiiisa is spechial!  :boing2:


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 18, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Oh... _I see..._ so Liiiiisa is spechial! :boing2:


well, maybe she is...I don't know her that well; but, she did make some noise about not getting one.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Oct 18, 2005)

Welcome to the Board....enjoy


----------



## arnisador (Oct 18, 2005)

The decoder ring is too cool. Now if we can get a bunny with a shoe phone...


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Oct 18, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> The decoder ring is too cool. Now if we can get a bunny with a shoe phone...


That's the master plan! Oh, you've done it now, man. --Mushu


----------



## Lisa (Oct 18, 2005)

mj-hi-yah said:
			
		

> Oh... _I see..._ so Liiiiisa is spechial! :boing2:


----------



## Gin-Gin (Oct 18, 2005)

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> Ok...here's a bunny with a secret decoder ring on it's head.


:rofl:





			
				OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> That's the master plan! Oh, you've done it now, man.


Oh, egg! :rofl:

Ahem.....Welcome to MT, *Kenpobldr!*  Congrats on your 2nd Brown & I hope you enjoy the fora.


----------

